# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Чёрный экран при включении ПК

## Рагнар

Привет всем. Ситуация такая - принесли пк на диагностику. Включается, спикер издаёт один писк как обычно когда запускается пк, экран чёрный, но еле видно надписи в POST - загрузке и дальше винда не стартует. Моник подключен на встройку. Проверял на другом мониторе точно рабочем, то же самое, провода питания и vga менял, видеокарту ставил отдельную в слот PCI, через нее подключал, та же фигня. Память и проц проверял на другом ПК, они норм, блок питания рабочий ставил, толку 0. CMOS сбрасывал что через биос что через вынимание батарейки, проц щупал без крутилятора - греется то бишь питание врм идёт, южный мост он же чипсет греется. Мать вне корпуса запускал, отрубал диски привод, ридер и т.п. Толку 0. Видимо причина в матери. Кто нибудь с таким сталкивался? Я за 15 лет такого еще ни разу не видел. Буду рад если кто поделится соображениями.

----------

